# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  اعداد ملف جائزة حمدان للتميز

## تنانين

السلام عليكم خواتي 
حبيت اكتب هالموضوع لأني شفت ان بعض الاخوات في المنتدى عندهم ماشاء الله عيالهم مرشحين لجائزة حمدان للتميز 
وعسب اني عندي خبرة لأن من سنتين وانا اشتغل مع اختي على ملف عيالها للجائزة 
والحمد لله ولدها وبنتها فازوا في جائزة حمدان 2007 
وبعد ولدها فاز في جائزة الشارقة للتميز في 2008 

يعني اقدر اقول اني بساعدكم بالخبرة اللي عندي 
وانتوا بعد من صوبكم 
وان شاء الله بيتنجحون في اعداد الملف 
اهم خطوة هي : 
تجمعين كل الشهادات المدرسية للسنوات الثلاث الماضية 
شهادات التقدير 
شهادات مشاركة في انشطة بالمدرسة 
شهادات مشاركة في انشطة خارج المدرسة مثلا مع مدرسة ثانية ، مع حملات التنظيف ، دورات في المنطقة والوزارة او هيئات مثل متحف الشارقة او متحف دبي او المكتبات العامة في دبي او مركز جمعة الماجد 
وزيارة المعارض مثل معرض الكتاب في ابوظبي او الشارقة

( انااتكلم ع مستوى دبي لأني من دبي يعني الاخوات اللي في ابوظبي او امارة ثانية يقدرون يحددون الجهات اللي عندهم وممكن يستفيديون منها )

كل هذه الشهادات تسوين لها سكان وتحفظينها عندج ع الكمبيوتر 

وايضا صور المشاركات يعني مثلا عيد الاتحاد ( صور وفيديو ) 
المناسبات الوطنية 
عيد الام 
مناسبات المدرسة مثل اليوم الرياضي 
الماراثون 
يوم العلوم 
يوم الرياضيات
الحملات الخيرية 
المهرجانات المدرسية وغيرها 


او المناسبات الداخلية اللي يسوونها كلها لو تقدرين تصورينها صور عادية وفيديو 
ولو ماعندج للمناسبات اللي فاتت ترا ترومين تسيرين وتطلبين من ادارة المدرسة لأنهم عادة يصورون المناسبات 

وان شاء الله برفع لكم ملفات الفهارس والغلاف وكيف ترتبون الاوراق الداخلية 


ويارب كلكم تفوزون لأن عدد الفائزين في كل سنة 100 طالب وطالبة 
واذا مافزتي السنة ترا بقولون لج شو الاخطاء والنواقص وبتعيدين ترتيب الملف ع السنة اللي بعدها وتشاركين 
وبيكون احسن لأنج بتكونين اكتسبتي خبرة اكثر في جمع المواد والشهادات اللازمة 
وان شاء الله لنا تواصل

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## ام شهد11

ان شاء اللة في ميزاان حسنااااااااتج
عقبااااااالنا ياااااارب 
بعدة ولدي صغييييييير كجي ون ههههههههههه
ان شاء اللة البنات يستفيدون منج
موفقة الغااااااااااااااالية

----------


## ام نواف2

بنتي تبى اتشارك لان هي عندها شهادات تقدير من المدرسة ومن الوزارة بس لو اتساعديني كيف تتدخل في المسابقة

----------


## تنانين

ام شهد 
مشكورة الغالية على مرورج الكريم 
وان شاء الله يكبر ولدج ويشارك ويفوز 

الله يعطيج ويعطيه الصحة والعافية

----------


## تنانين

ام نواف 
الغالية لازم ترمسين ادارة المدرسة عسب يرشحون بنتج عن طريقهم 
لآن كل الترشيحات تسير المدارس وهو يوزعون كتيب دليل الجائزة

----------


## حورية الجنة

بالتوفيق للجميع و مشكورة على جهودج أختي تنانين ..

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## الورقة الخضرا

المدرسة كيف اترشح الطالب

----------


## لوليانو

ما تقصرين ...

----------


## أم أمونة

مشكورة اختي بس نبي توضيح اكثر يعني تنزلين لنا دزاينات او طريقة الترتيب


وبكون شاكرة لج

----------


## الاترجة

يزاج الله كل خير الغالية

----------


## تنانين

> بالتوفيق للجميع و مشكورة على جهودج أختي تنانين ..


الله يوفقج ويوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## تنانين

> للرفع


عزيزتي هند 
الله يرفع قدرج عنده ويجعلج من خيرة الناس 

شكرا على الرفع

----------


## تنانين

> المدرسة كيف اترشح الطالب


عزيزتي 
عادة جائزة حمدان يخاطبون المدارس ويبعثون لهم الدليل 
وادارة المدرسة هي تختار الطلاب او الطالبات اللي تشوف انهم شاطرين ومتميزين 
واحيانا ولي الامر يطلب من ادارة المدرسة اوراق الترشيح 

وسلامتج الغالية

----------


## تنانين

> ما تقصرين ...


عزيزتي لوليانو 

ان شاء الله اقدر افيد الاخوات وافيد الجميع 
الحياة الا هي تبادل 
ويوم الواحد يعرف شي ومجربنه حلو انه يعطي لغيره بعد 

دمت بحب

----------


## تنانين

> مشكورة اختي بس نبي توضيح اكثر يعني تنزلين لنا دزاينات او طريقة الترتيب
> 
> 
> وبكون شاكرة لج


ان شاء الله الغالية 
بنزل لكن الملفات اللي سويناها والخطوط اللي استعملناها وكل اللي اقدر عليه 
لاتحاتين 

 :Smile:

----------


## تنانين

> يزاج الله كل خير الغالية



مشكورة على هذا الحضور ومشكورة عزيزتي ع الدعوة الطيبة 
ولج مثلها واحسن منها ان شاء الله

----------


## تنانين

مرحبا اخواتي 
بداية بخبركن ترا الملف توصل عدد صفحاته الى 200 صفحة 
اختي اشترت من مكتبة في الشارقة ملف رمادي كبير اللي فيه حدايد داخل 
واشترت اوراق شفافة اللي فيها ثقوب من الاطراف بحيث ان نحط الورقة فيها ونحط الورقة النايلون في الملف 

ليش هذا مهم .
لأنج بتقلبين الاوراق مليون مرة 
وبترتبين وبتعيدين التريب وبتسلين وبتحطين ولو تمت الورقة بروحها اكيد بتخترب من كثر اللمس لذلك حطيناها في نايلون شفاف 
وينباع في المكتبات 

احينه قبل مااحمل الملفات بحمل لكن الخطوط اللي استخدمناها 
عسب تحملونها في الكمبيوتر عندكم حتى تطلع الخطوط بنفس التنسيق اللي مسوينه في الدزاين 

طريقة تحميل الخط في كمبيوترج 
تفكين الملف المضغوط 
تحفظين الخطوط في فولدر 
تفتحين 
windows 
fonts 
,تختارين من fonts 
الامر file 
install new fonts 
وتفتحين ع الفولدر اللي حفظتي فيه الخطوط 
وتترين شوية بيطلع لج الخطوط 
تختارين 
select all 
ok 
بتنزل الخطوط عندج وبتطلع في الوورد

هذه الخطوة الاولى 
وان شاء الله بعطيكم مهلة ( بس لين باجر ) وبرفع لكم باقي الملفات مع الشرح 

وسلامتكن خواتي

----------


## تنانين

مرحبا خواتي 
برفع لكم حينه صفحة الغلاف 
والملف عبارة عن ملف وورد 
بتشوفون اني كتبت ع الصور اللي لازم تغيرونها 
واذا حبيتي تضفين اسم الطالب تراني مستخدمة الامر 
view 
header and footer 

وتغيرين البيانات اللي اعلى الصفحة 
والبيانات اللي في آخر الصفحة 


واذا في اي سؤال انا حاضرة

----------


## تنانين

وهذا الملف الثاني 
فهرس الملف 
وايضا بتحصلون ملف فهرس المرفقات 
طبعا موب بالضرورة نفس المواد والشهادات 
لكن عسب تشوفون وتاخذون فكرة عن ترتيب الملف 
والشهادات والترقيم 
وطريقة الترتيب لأنها تقريبا نفس طريقة تعبئة الاستمارة في الترتيب

----------


## تنانين

عسب ماتتعطلون 
هذه الصفحة الأخيرة في الملف 
صفحة ( تمت ) 

خزنوها عندكم عسب تستعملونها في نهاية الملف

----------


## بوابة الشمس

ممكن أختي اطرشيلي عالخاص عسب أحفظ موضوعج أو النك أخاف أضيع موضوعج لأن بنتي مرشحة .
الله يوفق عيالنا يارب .
و في ميزان حسناتج يااااااااااارب

----------


## تنانين

مرحبا خواتي 
السموحة منكن 
تأخرت وماحطيت لكم باقي الملفات 
الحين برفع لكم نموذج ورقة تبين المشاركات في الانشطة 
يعني بيكون مرفق يوضح صور المشاركة
طبعا هذا المرفق يوضح المشاركة في احتفالات العيد الوطني 

تقدرين تستخدمين النموذج حق كل المرفقات 
يعني مثلا عندج مشاركة في احتفال معين 
تغيرين العنوان وتضيفين الصور وتحفظينه باسم جديد 
وتخلين هذا الملف هو النموذج الرئيسي للمرفقات

----------


## تنانين

اخواتي 
بفلت انتباهكم الى نقطة مهمة 
ترا المدرسة المفرو انها تسلمكم الاستمارة 
وتعين شخص ( هذا اكيد والمفروض انتو تطالبون بهالشي ) 
تعين حد من المدرسة سواء من الادارة او المدرسات انها يكون شغلها تتابع وياكم يوم بيوم شو تطور الملف عندكم 
لأن انا بساعدكم في ترتيب الملف 
ولكن كتابة الاستمارة لازم ..لازم ..لازم يكون تحت اشراف حد مكلف من المدرسة 
لأن هذا الشخص هو اللي بيوقع في جائزة حمدان انه اشرف على الاستمارة 

يعني موب انتوا تكتبون الاستمارة وخلاص 
لازم هذا الشخص المكلف يراجع الاستمارة ويمكن يطلب منج اعادة الترتيب 

اقول لكم هالشي لأن في مدارس يهتمون وسووا هالشي 
وفي مدارس عقوا الشغل كله ومد راس اولياء الامور 

لكن المفروض ان يكون في شخص مرشد لكم في المدرسة واذا ماحطوا لكم ممكن تخاطبون ادارة الجائزة وهو بيفرضون عليهم هالشي 

القصد ان ولي الامر يجهز الملف من المرفقات والصور والسيدي 
انما كتابة الاستمارة تكون تحت اشراف شخص مكلف من المدرسة 
حتى اذا نقصت عندكم شهادات داخلية يقدر يرتبه لكم من الادارة

----------


## تنانين

مرحبا خواتي 
هذا الملف المرفق حق الفواصل اللي بتحطينها في الملف الرئيسي 
بين كل فقرة 
هذا المرفق عن الانشطة الاجتماعية 
لكن ممكن تحفظينه كنموذج 
وتغيرين المسمى الى ( خيرية ، خارجية ، تطوعية ) حسب المسمى اللي تحتاجين له

----------


## تنانين

بخصوص ترقيم الصفحات 
مثلما قلت لكم تحطون الاوراق في النايلون الشفاف 
ولاترقمون النايلون الا ليلة تسليم الملف عسب ماتتخربط الامور عندكم 

يعني الفهرس اللي حطيته لكم تعدلون فيه وماتطبعونه بس تخزنونه في الكمبيوتر لين قبل تسليم الملف بيوم تلصقين ستكرات الارقام وتسكرين الملف وتفتحينه من الاول وتقارنين بين الترقيم فيالملف والارقام في الفهرس حتى يكون متطابق 

الترقيم استخدمت الستكرات 
1stick 
Multi purpose lable
20 A5 sheets 
13X19 mm
2000 lables

هذه صورة العلبة 
ومرفق ملف نسقته انه يطبع على الاستكرات بس يوم بتحطين ورقة الستكرات في الطابعة حطيها بالعرض موب بالطول

الى الان بكون حطيت لكم كل الملفات 

اي استفسار تبون انا حاضرة بخصوص اي ملف او اي شي

----------


## بدوية كيوت

للرفع

----------


## أم أمونة

اوكي اختي عادي اذا زينا الاوراق وحطينا اشياء ثانية والا لازم يبونها بهالشكل وهالتسطير

----------


## تنانين

الغالية بدوية كيوت 
مشكورة حبيبتي ع الرفع 
رفع الله قدرج

----------


## تنانين

الغالية ام امونة 
تقدرين تسوين اي ديزاين تحبين 
بس ابتعدي عن الاشكال والرسومات 
هم عادة يطلبونه بسيط بس احنا سويناهاتسطير يعني نوع من التجميل للصفحة 
وتراني شفت بعض الملفات ماشي تسطير ويكتبون بخط اليد 

القصد هو شوية اناقة بس 
لكن موب بالضرورة يكون نفس التسطير والشكل

----------


## رغم الظروف ..

ياليت توضحون اقدر اشرك عيالي فالجائزه ولالا..

لانه عندي ولد صف اول ابتدائي وبنت صف ثاني ..


وهم ف مدرسه خاصه يستوي يشاركون ؟؟ 

وعن طريق اي جهه ؟؟ المدرسه ولا ؟ 

ووش المطلوب توفره عشان اقدمهم للجائزه ؟

----------


## نسيم الأمل

انا فزت بجايزه الشيخ حمدان سنه 2003

و فزت مره ثانيه سنه 2006 و ف نفس السنه خذت جايزه الشارقه للتميز ^^

----------


## تنانين

الغالية رغم الظروف 
اللي اعرفه ان الجائزة يطلبون شهادات وبيانات 3 سنوات 
يعني اول وثاني وثالث 
حسب علمي ماياخذون بيانات الكي جي 

انتي تأكدي من ادارة الجائزة في دبي 
واذا الكلام صحيح يعني عندج فرصة من احينه تبتدين تسوين لهم المل والشهادات تبتدين تدخلينهم دورات وانشطة حتى يوم يوصلون صف ثالث يكون ملفهم غني 

بس اتأكدي الله يخليج من الادارة من اي صف ياخذون

----------


## تنانين

المتميزة نسيم الامل 
ماشاء الله عليج 
ويحفظج ربي من العين 
وان شاء الله حياتج كلها امتيازات 

ان شاء الله ولدي يطلع عليج 
مع انه بعده الا في الصف الاول

----------


## الاترجة

يزاج الله كل خير الغالية

----------


## منى الحمادي

بالفعل اهم شي التوثيق للجوائز

مشكووورة يالغلااا على هذا الموووضوووع وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد

----------


## بانه

الله يبارك فيج

----------


## Maria_Louisa

مشكورة كفيتي و وفيتي ^_^

----------


## نونه

مشكوووووورة الغاالية وجزااك الله كل خير وكثر الله من امثااالك 
بصراااحه وفرتي علي جهد كبير جعله الله في ميزاااااان حسناتك

----------


## سمارتيه

انزين انا مشاركه .. وماعرف كيف ابدا ؟.. help بليز

----------


## جريئة

ما شا الله عليج

موفقة الغلا

----------


## AALMANHALI

السلام عليكم 
اختي ممكن تعلميني كيف اسوي ملف التميز لجائزة وزير الداخلية، او اذا عندج نماذج منها

----------


## وديمه

جزاج الله خير الغاليه عطيتيني فكره عن كيفية اعداده 

مع اني مابسويه بس والله دوم كنت افكر كيف يشاركون بالجائزه

----------


## شماني الهاجري

اختي الكريمة اود ان اطلع على المرفقات لكنها لا تفتح .. هل استطيع التواصل معك عن طريق الايميل ؟

----------


## om meme1

> مرحبا خواتي 
> السموحة منكن 
> تأخرت وماحطيت لكم باقي الملفات 
> الحين برفع لكم نموذج ورقة تبين المشاركات في الانشطة 
> يعني بيكون مرفق يوضح صور المشاركة
> طبعا هذا المرفق يوضح المشاركة في احتفالات العيد الوطني 
> 
> تقدرين تستخدمين النموذج حق كل المرفقات 
> يعني مثلا عندج مشاركة في احتفال معين 
> ...

----------


## om meme1

الملفات المرفقة ما تفتح عندي

----------


## om meme1

ممكن حد بطرش لج ع الايميل المرفقات

----------

